# Do Camel crickets eat spiders?



## bugmankeith (Jan 17, 2011)

In my Sisters new house in the basement they have an infestation of camel crickets, they see over a dozen a day and they find live ones in the washing machine. They used to have a spider issue, but most of them suddenly vanished. I was wondering, could these crickets be carnivores? I dont have a photo, but the crickets have really long back legs, no wings, and kind of blend in with the cement basement.

They were concerned for two, 1 year old babies, and they both have small dogs who will try and eat everything.


----------



## ZephAmp (Jan 17, 2011)

Crickets are omnivores. I'm sure they'd eat spiders. 
If your sister wants to get rid of them she can always send them here.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jan 20, 2011)

I get these types of crickets a couple times/year and they will eat each other and other bugs too. I don't know that they'll actually take down a live, healthy spider. I think they tend to satisfy their meat group requirements mostly by scavenging. If I'm a spider though, I'm going the opposite direction!

The ones I get are huge with legs/antennae-spans up to 8 inches (so I'm told). Six inches seems more typical. They are commonly referred to as spider crickets, so maybe that's where some of this spider discussion stems from.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Jan 21, 2011)

Like Bugs in Cyberspace said, they tend to scavenge for meat as opposed to hunt.


----------

